# saw hand - need ideas



## ghoulygirl (Sep 26, 2011)

my husband and I are going as Tara Reid and Ian Ziering from Sharknado 2 for our friend's party. I'm looking for a way to make her 'awesome' saw hand but make it easily removable - since it will get annoying at some point in the night I'm sure. 
Any input on how to make the sheath to put over my hand that I could attach a circular saw blade to?

http://www.joblo.com/movie-news/awfully-good-sharknado-2-270-03


----------



## BudhagRizzo (Sep 7, 2007)

Maybe a plastic 2 liter bottle would work?


----------

